# Spanish attitude to British ex-pats



## cordoba (Apr 27, 2008)

I've read a lot of people say that the Spanish don't mind the British influx at all, but I've had a few of experiences in my limited travels in Spain so far that suggests to me thats not entirely true.

For example, I was getting my bag x-rayed in the entrance to one of the museums in Madrid and was slightly flumexed when spoken to in rapid fire Spanish. After picking up my bag when it came out the scanner one of the security barked nastilly 'Learn Spanish'. That was a bit unpleasant as I spend 2 hours each day learning Spanish and have no intention of being the type of Brit who has no wish to integrate.

Mayby I'm oversensitive or mayby I've just been unlucky but I'm a little bit worried after reading about the Lewis Hamilton affair. I'm not a PC fanatic but there are some legal and social protections against racism in Spain aren't there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the Spanish embrace the British, afterall, it was the tourism industry that really kicked off their ecconomy. However, we must try to intergrate into their way of life and the first thing to do is to learn their language - even if you just try to start with. I've found them great, friendly and kind - even the nasty policeman who nearly gave me a parking ticket the other day !!!!

I used to feel like that when I lived in the UK, I'd get quite irritated if immigrants didnt try to be british and speak the language.

Thats what I like about Spain, they dont try to ammend their ways, culture and life to be like immigrants, we have to conform or go back to the UK!

As for PC and racism protection - I havent seen any thankfully!! They say what they think here - freedom of speach and long may it continue


Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you come here expecting the Spanish to bend to your whims, dont bother to even attempt to speak the language or you behave like an idiot then you aren't going to be made as welcome as you would like to.

If, however, you make the effort and treat the Spanish with respect you will get better results.

I have seen only friendlyness and helpfulness from the Spanisgh around here. Even my neighbour helped me carry 1400 bricks we had delivered down a flight of steps to my villa ..... we were carrying them down and him and his wife just came out and started carrying them. Took hours!

So .... in conclusion, your attitude will be the key


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

cordoba said:


> I've read a lot of people say that the Spanish don't mind the British influx at all, but I've had a few of experiences in my limited travels in Spain so far that suggests to me thats not entirely true.
> 
> For example, I was getting my bag x-rayed in the entrance to one of the museums in Madrid and was slightly flumexed when spoken to in rapid fire Spanish. After picking up my bag when it came out the scanner one of the security barked nastilly 'Learn Spanish'. That was a bit unpleasant as I spend 2 hours each day learning Spanish and have no intention of being the type of Brit who has no wish to integrate.
> 
> Mayby I'm oversensitive or mayby I've just been unlucky but I'm a little bit worried after reading about the Lewis Hamilton affair. I'm not a PC fanatic but there are some legal and social protections against racism in Spain aren't there?


I have noticed a little of both reactions from the Spanish , Some are friendly happy and have the time for you .specially after you have spent money with them maybe  
Some are so evidently anti Brit and resent the fact that we have made there Propertys go up in price and subsequently out of there range ,
then there is a certain ammount of anger when there previous cute quiet little towns are besieged by Drunken 4x4 driving Brits flashing around with there footie shirts, tattoos and Gold plated necklaces shouting Manuel at the top of there voices at the waiters til the early hours etc..

The police hate the brits due to all the drunken fights night after night .

So a mixed bag really and being honest i wouldnt blame them for feeling this way .. I normally find once i have got to know a few they mellow and are really nice people under the initial exterior 

Mind you i dont have tattoos or footie shirts or gold necklaces and ear piercings etc etc  So i look more german maybe ,dress with style and a touch of class 

Also with my unique style of Spanish speaking , i honestly believe the fact you try gets that initial meet of to a good start , they do appreciate it


----------



## Nick65 (May 4, 2008)

I think as an Englishman living in France, you have to mingle, bring people to your house, try, try and try again - After all there are some real asses in the UK as well who speak like that to Tourists or people who've moved from Spain to the UK.

I found that the best thing to do was go and play boules with the French and mingle that way - Mind you they take that game so seriously though


----------



## Sarkyparky (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If you come here expecting the Spanish to bend to your whims, dont bother to even attempt to speak the language or you behave like an idiot then you aren't going to be made as welcome as you would like to.
> 
> If, however, you make the effort and treat the Spanish with respect you will get better results.
> 
> ...


That is so very true!

We have been here two and a half years and we have never had a problem with the Spanish yet.


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

Th Spanish are like all others, respect them and you get the same back. after all the amout of money brits pour into spain i think by now we have saved many islands that would have allmost died out.
While i am here, im off to Dubai soon (2 weeks) as a senior construction manager, my wife is indonesian and we have been married 7 years, she is Muslim<< do you see me having any problems with this??

Cheers 

Tony


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tony/asti-newcastle said:


> Th Spanish are like all others, respect them and you get the same back. after all the amout of money brits pour into spain i think by now we have saved many islands that would have allmost died out.
> While i am here, im off to Dubai soon (2 weeks) as a senior construction manager, my wife is indonesian and we have been married 7 years, she is Muslim<< do you see me having any problems with this??
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Do you mean your wife being a muslim in Dubai might be a problem?


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarkyparky said:


> That is so very true!
> 
> We have been here two and a half years and we have never had a problem with the Spanish yet.



And it so strange really, given that you and your lesbian lover are accepted so readily in such a male dominated society........


Commendable really.


----------



## Sarkyparky (May 17, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> And it so strange really, given that you and your lesbian lover are accepted so readily in such a male dominated society........
> 
> 
> Commendable really.


Wait while they see you in your full drag outfit!


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarkyparky said:


> Wait while they see you in your full drag outfit!


can we stay on topic please.


----------



## Sarkyparky (May 17, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> can we stay on topic please.


You started it you hijacker!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, go and start your own chat thread in the Spanish section


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarkyparky said:


> You started it you hijacker!


No I didn't, I commented that the Spanish have a very tolerant attitude to your living arrangements


----------



## Sarkyparky (May 17, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> No I didn't, I commented that the Spanish have a very tolerant attitude to your living arrangements


Exactly!

I hope they are as tolerant with you!


We are being shouted at!


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarkyparky said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I hope they are as tolerant with you!
> 
> ...


Lets start a thread!


Now..............a title suggestion......


----------



## Sarkyparky (May 17, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> Lets start a thread!
> 
> 
> Now..............a title suggestion......


Favourite mod poll?


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarkyparky said:


> Favourite mod poll?


I've done one, you start that one, a brilliant idea!


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

yes wife is muslim, not me. she does not practice the religion, and passes as asian. Was just wondering thats all. 

Probably nothing to worry about.

Cheers 

Tony


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tony/asti-newcastle said:


> yes wife is muslim, not me. she does not practice the religion, and passes as asian. Was just wondering thats all.
> 
> Probably nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


You could ask in the Dubai forum, but knowing that Dubai is an Islamic City, I can't see it being an issue  Muslims make up about 95% of the population


----------



## danp (May 22, 2008)

Hmm, its a bit difficult to summarise Spanish attitudes towards British expats as doing so would involve casting loads of (perhaps unfair) generalisations of both sides. 

Nonetheless, _generally_ : loads of British tourists/expats (at least in Costa del Sol) live in an almost total isolation to Spanish people. Worse still, they tend to show a total ignorance of local customs and norms. 

In turn, I'm not sure that Spaniards are totally and wholeheartedly welcoming of Brits; I think that they are just used to their presence and accept it, sometimes happily and sometimes not so much. Many Spaniards are utterly bemused at the "British" way of doing things and I can assure you that alot of giggles and finger-pointing are had whenever they see, for example, families all dressed up having their suppers at 7pm on a hot August afternoon; most Spaniard's have barely finished digesting their lunch! I'm not even going to mention the appalling behaviour of so many louts on holiday!

The Spaniards just let the Brits do their own thing (which they do, in their "British-only ghettos") and laugh at them from a distance.

Of course, these observations are somewhat exagerated and certainly generalised, but I think that they illustrate the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## Carolanna (Feb 11, 2008)

All thats been mentioned here about respect, learning the language, being prepared to adapt to their way of life - after all we are in their country - goes a long way to helping you in your new life. I have had nothing but warm, friendly responses in the town where I live - I am not finding it easy to learn Spanish but I will not give up and what I do know I use and it is appreciated when you make that effort. I feel a lot better too.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

danp said:


> Nonetheless, _generally_ : loads of British tourists/expats (at least in Costa del Sol) live in an almost total isolation to Spanish people.
> 
> The Spaniards just let the Brits do their own thing (which they do, in their "British-only ghettos") and laugh at them from a distance.


You got it spot on there!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The point is that some Spanish react much to foreigners as do some Brits react to foreigners in the UK. 

My wife is Spanish - fluent in English. Every so often I see "that (Feck me another bloody foreigner) look" in the eyes of a shop assistant etc. I'm English fluent in Spanish - see it here too but less so, as I am now devoid of shame and lay into them . I curse rather well too.

I am personally VERY anti ex-pat enclaves. I avoid them totally. In Spain you're morally obliged to speak Spanish imo. 

We once experienced a Spanish expat setup in Germany. We very quickly returned to the sanity of dealing with the Germans.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Well obviously judging by the votes they gave us in the Eurovision Song Contest they dont like us or the Germans 

You wait til the next time one of them wants a tip  i shall say Nilio Tippio


----------

